# Plakat Idee für Sportevent



## Chupakaba (10. Mai 2006)

Hi,
also unser Verein richtet demnächst Westdeutsche Meisterschaften der Jugend A/B aus.
Dafür bräuchten wir ein Plakat.
Da ich in letzter Zeit schon paar entworfen habe (bundesligaspieltage und westdeutsche meisterschaften senioren) hab ich gerade keine gescheite Idee, bzw vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar bessere(?)!
also ich würd zur zeit zu ner deutschlandkarte in der der westdeutsche bereich eingefärbt ist tendieren. über den rest vielleicht ein umriss von einem spieler und dazu halt den text (eventname, datum, spielklasse, ort)

naja was meint ihr? oder ideen für ne schöne farbkombination, schrift etc

bin für jede art von hilfe dankbar


----------



## Mamphil (10. Mai 2006)

Hi,

da es sich scheinbar um die Westdeutsche Meisterschaften der Jugend A/B im Schafkopfen handelt, würde ich die entsprechenden Spielfarben (Herz, Eichel, Gras, Schellen) mit aufs Plakat setzen.

Aber vielleicht handelt es sich ja doch um eine andere Sportart?

Mamphil

PS: Was ist "Westdeutschland"?


----------



## Chupakaba (10. Mai 2006)

ei huch
joa faustball is der sport - genauso bekannt ;-)

spieler sehn vergleichbar mit volleyballspielern aus...naja so in etwa

westdeutschland ist in diesem fall: pfalz, mittelrhein, rheinhessen, baden, saarland


----------

